

Why Chart Junk is More Useful than Plain Graphs - bensummers
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2010/04/why_chart_junk_is_useful.html

======
tptacek
Wait a minute. Tufte doesn't like the plain graph either. He wants you to
maximize data ink, to plot more than a single series of data, to be as
multidimensional as possible. He wants you to be able to synthesize lots of
different stories out of the image, including ideas that weren't even evident
to the author of the image.

Put a cute bunny picture on top of 10 line graphs, and keep the other 10
totally bare, and the bunny graphs will be more memorable. Does that mean we
should be putting bunnies on our infographics?

